# ABEKA, BJU, and SOS Curriculum all postage paid



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

SOS Switched on Schoolhouse Grade 5 History and Geography 2011 in excellent condition. Includes package, 2 disks, and written instructions. $28 PPD

ABEKA Grade 2 Readers (Set of 10, various editions, good condition) $30 PPD
Story Tree
Treasure Chest
Hidden Treasure
No Longer a Nobody
Paths of Gold
Sunshine Meadows
Silver Sails
All Things - Even Frisky
Growing Up Where Jesus Lived
All Kinds of Animals

ABEKA Arithmetic 3 $25PPD
*Student Work-text (unused)
*Teacher Key Work-text(Very Good Condition)

Abeka History 6 (Good Condition) $20 PPD
*Student Text
*Answer Key to Text Questions
*Map Activity Book (new)

Abeka Arithmetic 6 (Excellent Condition) $40 PPD
*Student Worktext (unused)
*Worktext Answer Key
*Student Quizzes and Test (unused)
*Quizzes and Test Answer Key

Abeka God's Gift of Language C (Excellent Condition) $40 PPD
*Student Worktext (unused)
*Teacher Ed with answers to Student Worktext
*Student Quizzes and Tests (unused)
*Student Quizzes and Tests Answer Key

BJU Math 1 Tests complete and unused $10 PPD

BJU Reading 6 As Full as the World (Excellent Condition) $27 PPD
*Student Reader
*Teacher Worktext


----------

